# She is baaccckkk



## BLAZEDUPBEE (May 17, 2005)

So my car was rear ended in June and I was able to get the bumper fixed and while the car was in the shop I was able to source a new to me Sline front bumper and a few other pieces. I'll just let the pics do the talking. FYI I love the way the car looks so if you dont thats fine with me as well. I am considering possibly spacing the wheels out a bit and going lower but then again the summer is about to be over so why even bother... Pics are thanks to my Buddy Erik 2xdvisual


----------



## PharmmerBen (Mar 4, 2010)

Me thinks your low is about perfect, but I understand the yearn to go lower. After winter blows by, some spacing will set her off proper. Very nice ride!!! :thumbup: 

Ben


----------



## vinu125 (Oct 6, 2010)

Nice ride !!! Perfect and impressive !!!
victory motorcars


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

nice and clean


----------



## BLAZEDUPBEE (May 17, 2005)

PharmmerBen said:


> Me thinks your low is about perfect, but I understand the yearn to go lower. After winter blows by, some spacing will set her off proper. Very nice ride!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Ben


Thanks Ben. Depending if I keep these wheels for next year I am thinking a slight stretch and def spacing the wheels for a fresh stance. 



vinu125 said:


> Nice ride !!! Perfect and impressive !!!
> victory motorcars





cleanA3 said:


> nice and clean


thanks guys. Much appreciated. :thumbup:


----------



## Asr85 (Oct 17, 2010)

Color combo is sweet as hell. What suspension are you using?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Very sweet. I see you're in MA, otherwise I could swear you shot it at an abandoned naval base I know of and occasionally use near Infineon Raceway in NorCal.


----------

